# Camberley Heath day 2012



## TXL (Jul 12, 2011)

Following the feedback from those that played at my club this year, I made some enquiries as to what the club can offer for a meet next year. 

Here are the options:

Option 1.  

Coffee/Tea and bacon rolls on arrival
18 holes
2 course meal

Cost Â£55

Option 2.

Coffee/Tea and bacon rolls on arrival
9 (well probably 14 as the 9th is miles from clubhouse!) holes
light lunch
18 holes
2 course meal

Cost Â£70

I would plan on having the meet at the end of June. 
As we would be classified as a society, I can only arrange it for a Monday thru Thursday (Tuesday is ladies day so probably not a good idea - no halfway hut!).

So, with is in mind, please make a vote for your preferences:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2011)

Sign me up  - hope Aztec can come too...!!!


----------



## TXL (Jul 12, 2011)

hope Aztec can come too...!!!   

Click to expand...

I will make sure there is plenty of divot mix on each tee for him


----------



## Losttheplot (Jul 12, 2011)

I should be able to sort something out for then Antony. (Anthony or Antony I can't remember??!!) 

Camberley was a good course but in the heat was tough! Destroyed most of us this year to be honest


----------



## Losttheplot (Jul 12, 2011)

That'll be Anthony.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2011)

Put down for the 27+ option but it is quite a hilly old course in places and so I can imagine may be a bit of an effort come the last nine. Still a damn fine course


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd be up for it Anthony, but on the basis I'm an old fart would prefer 18 holes. Your place is lovely, but a bit hard on the old trotters


----------



## TXL (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd be up for it Anthony, but on the basis I'm an old fart would prefer 18 holes. Your place is lovely, but a bit hard on the old trotters


Click to expand...

I could get you a good deal on a buggy!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd be up for it Anthony, but on the basis I'm an old fart would prefer 18 holes. Your place is lovely, but a bit hard on the old trotters


Click to expand...

I could get you a good deal on a buggy!    

Click to expand...

AKA Invalid carriage


Don't forget we've got them today included in the round so you won't need your PowaKaddie


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 13, 2011)

Interested here, can I bring a guest please? would be an ideal fathers present.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 13, 2011)

I may well be interested in this depending on the date we go for.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't think much of your questionnaire Anthony. 90 odd percent like 18 holes, and 90 odd percent like 27. Clear as mud.

Do you work for Gallup?


----------



## richart (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd be up for it Anthony, but on the basis I'm an old fart would prefer 18 holes. Your place is lovely, but a bit hard on the old trotters


Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Swinger (Jul 13, 2011)

Should be able to make most dates for this Anthony. 

I would be happy with either option for the day as I feel I have learned my lesson from last time out!


----------



## Steve79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I would definatly be up for it, any day & any amount of holes.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 13, 2011)

Prefer option 2; don't mind which day of the week.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 13, 2011)

count me in, any day. I voted for the 27 hole option but I'm happy either way. 

I don't want to be responsible for the old fellas keeling over if we play 27 in the heat.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 13, 2011)

I just want to play the 1st, 2nd and 18th again.
Flippin 5 over for them


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 13, 2011)

Should be able to make most dates for this Anthony. 

I would be happy with either option for the day as I feel I have learned my lesson from last time out!
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to play the last 4 holes next time, or did you just go for the 13 hole option?


----------



## Swinger (Jul 13, 2011)

Should be able to make most dates for this Anthony. 

I would be happy with either option for the day as I feel I have learned my lesson from last time out!
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to play the last 4 holes next time, or did you just go for the 13 hole option?
		
Click to expand...

haha!  

I'll be ready this time, will be on my hands and knees praying the night before (and probably on the day by the 3rd). 
I did learn a bit about the last few holes from watching yourself play them so well Chris. Except the last that is!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2011)

I just want to play the 1st, 2nd and 18th again.
Flippin 5 over for them   

Click to expand...

Three of your better holes then Bob


----------



## bobmac (Jul 13, 2011)

I just want to play the 1st, 2nd and 18th again.
Flippin 5 over for them   

Click to expand...

Three of your better holes then Bob  

Click to expand...

Cheeky tart. I was 5 under for the other 15 holes


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 13, 2011)

Count me in Ta.


----------



## TXL (Jul 14, 2011)

Whilst I was at the club doing some committee work today, I took a look at the booking situation for next year and decided I had better get in quick as the slots are filling up already!

I have therefore booked *Monday 18th June.* Put this in your diaries now!  

To allow for those that want to only play 18 I have been able to get a flexible arrangement. I will start a new thread with all the details as soon as they have been confirmed by the club


----------



## bobmac (Jul 14, 2011)

Whilst I was at the club doing some committee work today, I took a look at the booking situation for next year and decided I had better get in quick as the slots are filling up already!

I have therefore booked *Monday 18th June.* Put this in your diaries now!  

To allow for those that want to only play 18 I have been able to get a flexible arrangement. I will start a new thread with all the details as soon as they have been confirmed by the club
		
Click to expand...

Dam, would you believe it. 
I've got the plumber coming that day


----------



## richart (Jul 14, 2011)

Whilst I was at the club doing some committee work today, I took a look at the booking situation for next year and decided I had better get in quick as the slots are filling up already!

I have therefore booked *Monday 18th June.* Put this in your diaries now!  

To allow for those that want to only play 18 I have been able to get a flexible arrangement. I will start a new thread with all the details as soon as they have been confirmed by the club
		
Click to expand...

Is there a 14 hole option for Swinger and yours truely ?  

Sorry Steve forgot we were not talking about that day.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 14, 2011)

Dam(*N*) , would you believe it. 
I've got the plumber coming that day  

Click to expand...

Coming to sort out your waterworks problems again eh Bob?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 15, 2011)

Dam(*N*) , would you believe it. 
I've got the plumber coming that day  

Click to expand...

Coming to sort out your waterworks problems again eh Bob?










    

Click to expand...

I'm going to start a new list, just for you


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 15, 2011)

I have therefore booked *Monday 18th June.* Put this in your diaries now!  

Click to expand...

Mondays are a bit tricky for me Anthony, but I should be ok this far in advance.
Deffo up for the 18 hole option.


----------



## Bratty (Jul 15, 2011)

Having discussed this with you at Worksop, Anthony, I'd love to come if there's space.

18 hole option for me, please.

Will tell the wife we need to go on summer hols after this date!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sign me up. 

Oh and  to the divot mix remark!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 15, 2011)

sounds good to me - count me in - prefer the 32-hole option


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in if possible please


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 18, 2011)

id be up either game option, but hopefully on a monday or a friday, mid week days kill me!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2011)

I am assuming a list will go up nearer the time, but I am definitley interested in this.


----------



## Twire (Jul 18, 2011)

Room for a little one?

Can I register my interest please.

Either option.


----------



## znuffzz (Jul 21, 2011)

sounds good


----------

